# crazy reptiles



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

hey i have a aquarium that is 4 feet long 14inchesW and 14inchesH, what can i put in it that is a nice reptile, i was also thinking of doing a terrarium ste-up or maybe something else i am open to all suggestions even if i have to add on to the tank, go crazy with your ideas or keep them simple its up to u


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What's your budget like?


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

haha, its not too bad but id consider anythig under 500


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

A heavily planted tank with a bunch of green anoles. Thats what I would do.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

i was thinking something like that but how would they do in a tank with carnivorous plants??


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Your CPs would die due to the stress of being sat on tramples on ect, I keep CPs in their own little world.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

ok thank you i need a hardy animal because i willl do simple plants but i want a pond with waterfall and all i am doing for lighting is 2 flourescent bulbs so i need a hardy reptile or toad, and i realize i am praying here for the "easy" reptile or amphibian lol but i will adjust my set-up accordingly because plants are boring


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CP's need HUUUUUUUGE humidity.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

All reptiles (possibly excluding snakes but still to soon to tell) need a full spec light. And dude if you get the right plants they are not boring (although I am an avid gardener) Green anoles and gree tree frogs. Six of each.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

i was eyeing a nile monitor at the pet store,i understand these get big but how long does it take for them to get big? and i was also trying to look for some cool reptiles that can be housed together(same species) i wouldn't mind anoles but they are kind of boring to look at in my opinion so is there any other options?

1 more thing, omnious i wasnt trying to offend you saying that plants are boring lol i just liek to watch things eat and move, and i like to touch stuff lol, with the CP's how interesting are they? i was researching them and the more i read the more boring they seem so maybe ur side of the story is better?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Omnius said:


> *All reptiles (possibly excluding snakes but still to soon to tell) need a full spec light.* And dude if you get the right plants they are not boring (although I am an avid gardener) Green anoles and gree tree frogs. Six of each.


So even nocturnal reptiles need it?

I'd like to see the study that states that all reptiles need the full spectrum lighting.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

bufu11 said:


> i was eyeing a nile monitor at the pet store,i understand these get big but how long does it take for them to get big? and i was also trying to look for some cool reptiles that can be housed together(same species) i wouldn't mind anoles but they are kind of boring to look at in my opinion so is there any other options?
> 
> 1 more thing, omnious i wasnt trying to offend you saying that plants are boring lol i just liek to watch things eat and move, and i like to touch stuff lol, with the CP's how interesting are they? i was researching them and the more i read the more boring they seem so maybe ur side of the story is better?


u cannot keep any monitors with plants or a nicely setup terrarium. they'll hack and destroy everything. exactly what are u looking for? one u can handle or like a show animal? what be nice for a terrarium would be a amazon or green tree boas... u'd need a tall tank than width though. o and might now work if u add dirty plants that have bugs and parasites. just my suggestion though.


----------



## bufu11 (Feb 2, 2006)

im looking for something that i can handle that isnt too expensive and is haardy seeing as i don't have too much experience


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

do not get a nile...it'll get way too large to be able to handle safely and pretty much will need an entire room size enclosure.

where are you located? i've got a garden phase amazon tree boa for sale with setup...not mine but this is what it looks like...










its about 4' long and is a bit less dark...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

If you get a group of smaller lizards, you won't enjoy it very much. Sure it can be nice to watch, but small lizards don't enjoy handling as much as larger lizards. By larger, I mean something like a Blue Tongue Skink, or a Bearded Dragon. Most things larger then that are pretty vicious ( at first) and are too big for the set up.


----------

